# Advice Again Please (TopBox Mini Starter Kit)



## JOPO Strydom (23/3/16)

So i thought that i would go out and get the TopBox cause i cant wait any longer... Had a nasty experience with a vendor making me wait outside the shop after a lekker wait i decided to call and whatsapp, still no answer and everyone inside had no motivation for helping me so i got in my car and left. I wont disclose the Vendors name. If anyone can maby help me out with a place in Pretoria that can actually sell a TopBox to me that would be great. 

Thanks in Advanced


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/3/16)

JOPO Strydom said:


> So i thought that i would go out and get the TopBox cause i cant wait any longer... Had a nasty experience with a vendor making me wait outside the shop after a lekker wait i decided to call and whatsapp, still no answer and everyone inside had no motivation for helping me so i got in my car and left. I wont disclose the Vendors name. If anyone can maby help me out with a place in Pretoria that can actually sell a TopBox to me that would be great.
> 
> Thanks in Advanced


 I don't know the vendors in Pretoria. Have you tried VapeKing's branch ? http://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-king-locations.html 

Sir Vape will deliver overnight, and you get free delivery at R 1,200.00 - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/kanger-tobox-mini-full-kit

Good luck


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/3/16)

Can MODS please move this to who has stock so that we can respond.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (23/3/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Can MODS please move this to who has stock so that we can respond.
> 
> Thanks.



Done

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/3/16)

JOPO Strydom said:


> So i thought that i would go out and get the TopBox cause i cant wait any longer... Had a nasty experience with a vendor making me wait outside the shop after a lekker wait i decided to call and whatsapp, still no answer and everyone inside had no motivation for helping me so i got in my car and left. I wont disclose the Vendors name. If anyone can maby help me out with a place in Pretoria that can actually sell a TopBox to me that would be great.
> 
> Thanks in Advanced



Hi @JOPO Strydom 

Here we go:

http://savapegear.co.za/collections...starter-kit-black-edition?variant=14325329542

Regards

SA Vape Gear


----------



## JOPO Strydom (23/3/16)

Thanks again to the amazing people of this forum, I am the New proud owner of a Kanger TopBox Starter kit and LOVING IT!!! Stinkies? Never ever again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

